# Network Permissions Trouble



## humanspyder (Jul 19, 2005)

I am having trouble with sharing files and printers.

I am currently running two computers on a network, I'll refer to them as Computer A and Computer B. I have a Linksys WRT54G router hooked up to a comcast cable modem. Computer A (XP sp2) is wired to the router and computer B (XP w/o servic packs) is on a wireless-g connection. I ran the network wizard on both of them and set them both as being connected to a residential gateway. I gave them both the same workgroup. On Computer A (wired) on the summary screen of the network setup wizard it says it is "Connecting via ICS through: Unknown Internet Connection Sharing Device" while Computer B says "Connecting through another device or computer." I'm not sure if that discrepency is the root of the problem or not.

On Computer A, when I go to My Network Places and then View Workgroup Computers , it shows both computers but I cannot access Computer B. On Computer B, it wont let me access the workgroup at all. Both give me messages like 
"\\blahblah is not accessible. You may not have permission to
access this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.
The network path was not found."

I honestly have no idea what to do about this since most online tutorials make setup seem incredibly simple.


----------



## humanspyder (Jul 19, 2005)

*Solved - Firewall issue*

my bad. I figured out it was ZoneAlarm that was blocking the permissions. 
Does anyone know how to let local users through?


----------

